# Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data



## safaridj

call of duty 4 problem, is there anything i can do





Video card or driver doesn't support fullscreen gamma.
Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


----------



## TheMatt

What video card do you have?


----------



## magnethead

sounds like a Dx 7 card or a basic PCI card.


----------



## mreal126

Having same problem


----------



## TheMatt

What video card?


----------



## smk_rules

safaridj said:


> call of duty 4 problem, is there anything i can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video card or driver doesn't support fullscreen gamma.
> Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
> Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.
> 
> 
> Error during initialization:
> Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.



I had the same problems with my game apart from the fullscreen gamma issue. The problem is that your card sounds terrible. Either it is extremely old and outdated (in which case get a new one such as the minimum spec requirements on the box) or it is an integrated card in a laptop (which is what i have). If its in a tower then simply replace it but if its a laptop you only have two options. The first is to take the game back, or the second is to buy a new computer. The nature of laptops and integrated graphics cards means you can not replace it (which totally sucks).

So anyway, either replace the card or get a new computer.


----------



## vivektyagi_2004

will u please tell me how can i solve this problem..... please send me the answer as soon as possible..


safaridj said:


> call of duty 4 problem, is there anything i can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video card or driver doesn't support fullscreen gamma.
> Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
> Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.
> 
> 
> Error during initialization:
> Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


----------



## ekm86

I have intel desktop motherboard D945GTP with cards built-in (including the video card)
I have the same problem of not supporting UBYTE4N vertex data
I have brought the latest driver from the site but the problem is still present

What can I do???


----------



## smk_rules

vivektyagi_2004 said:


> will u please tell me how can i solve this problem..... please send me the answer as soon as possible..


you don't get it. You can not solve the problem. The only way to solve it is to get a new graphics card or if its integrated get a new computer.


----------



## TheMatt

First try updating the driver & DirectX. But if that doesn't work then I would agree that the card doesn't meet the minimum system requirements.


----------



## penry

Hi, New here.

I advised my brother today to buy a computer. he likes gaming and this one although not a make( not in england anyway) looked like it was pretty good. However we have the same problem as the origional poster. 

The computer is a GATEWAY GT5092 and can be found on: www.uk.gateway.com/products/product.html?prod=GT5092b

Looking at the rest of the spec it will be extremely dissapointing to have to change the graphics card before he's played a game. I was fooled where it says up to 256Mb which i thought was good.

If as likely he has to change the card can you reccommend a card that will fit this computer and run with the rest of the spec and will take a while to need updating again.

cheers anyone for any feedback.
stu.


----------



## TheMatt

That is strange, the GMA3100 should support at least SM 3.0. Try updating the drivers from Intel's web site.


----------



## penry

Cheers for the response.

My brother just got the comp today and only wanted it for games. So he's not on the net and doesen't really want to be. can i download them in any way and disc them to take to him.
Also SM? 

A bit of extra info when i looked at his system details.
Total available 256
dedicated video memory 0
system video memory 128mb
shared system memory 128mb

does the dedicated video part mean i haven't set it up for him?

cheers again matt for giving us a bit of hope.


----------



## oscaryu1

Means you have integrated graphics. You won't be able to do anything. You'll need a new GFX...

Matt, no Intel GFX will play COD4, let along BF2...


----------



## penry

so it says a spare pci slot. This means for a new graphics card. can you let me know what i'm looking for. will a ati radeon work with this set up and which one without breaking the bank.

The official site for this computer says (See the link) "premium graphics"
it's a bit poor of them i think.
cheers again you two. Let us know about the card.
cheers.
stu.


----------



## oscaryu1

X1650...


----------



## penry

This one.
www.ebuyer.com/product/125014/show_product_reviews

50 quid is reasonable although still a bit cheesed off. Is it easy to fit and can you say if theres any future problems with this computer.
sorry for the million questions but i'd like to sort it quickly for him.

cheers again for the help.


----------



## oscaryu1

No problem. Yeah, that's the one. Make sure your PSU can handle it, and that the case is big enough...


----------



## penry

Ok. PSU (probably obvious but my heads done in.) can you explain. And how do i know the case is big enough.

cheers yet again. 2 more answers and then i'm off to bed. cheers.


----------



## TheMatt

That is an AGP card so it won't be compatible. You want a PCIe card. Also avoid the X1650 Pro because most of them have underclocked DDR2.

What is your price range? You will need a new power supply (aka PSU) for the new video card. The one Gateway ships is not powerful enough.


----------



## penry

Price range depends on power price. I feel bad about getting him to buy this computer so i will pay to put it right. My missus isn't happy about it though.
He used all his holiday pay(his first job) so can update the card again in a year or so, so a card that will do to play call of duty 4 as cheap as poss. Can you give me details of the power supply as well.

Is it easy to fit. Do i just slot it in the spare slot.

A lot of questions but i want to put it right for him as quickly as poss.

cheers matt. much appreciated.

p.s where are you based. i'm uk.

Christmas doo today and tonight so may not get back to you for a couple of days unless your about before 12 my time today.

cheers again your a star.


----------



## TheMatt

Take a look at one of these choices:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135760
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/132535

And these for power supplies:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/114933
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/115010

You simply have to push the card down into the PCIe slot and screw it into place. To install the power supply, you have to unplug all the connectors from the old one, unscrew it from the case, reattach the new one, and reconnect all the power connectors. Be sure when you are installing the power supply to make a note of which connectors went where so you don't forget to reconnect one.


----------



## penry

Cheers MATT. 

Happy christmas and new year. Your help is appreciated.
stu.


----------



## TheMatt

You're welcome. Happy holidays to you too. Post back if you have any other questions.


----------



## penry

Sorry could i just ask what the psu (i'm getting good at this) is inside this computer.(gateway) Or how i find out.

cheers again.stu


----------



## penry

Matt. Been on to gateway and they say it is 350w.

However they say that radeon x1650 won't play the game at full speed. Could you offer another alternative.

cheers stu


----------



## penry

ahhhh x1950. My mistake
cheers stu.


----------



## TheMatt

The X1950Pro will offer good performance in that game. What reason did they say it wouldn't play at full speed?


----------



## penry

sorry i told him the 1650 and didn't ask why it wouldn't. he told me that it was the marketing department who decided to advertise this computer as "premium graphics" when it hasn't. 

The reviews for both them cards you suggested are good but the 3850 sounds the safer bet. Mainly cos of the size. Do you agree.

How long will these cards give us before more updating. An estimate will do.
cheers stu


----------



## penry

Just to add. we are intel quadcore. is this still ok with ati graphic card.


----------



## TheMatt

The HD 3850 will be faster than the X1950Pro. Depending on how many of the newest games you want to play, you could get a year or two out of that card. What brand graphics chipset you get is independent of the CPU manufacturer so you can use an Intel CPU and an ATi/AMD graphics card without any problems.


----------



## penry

Cheers Matt. Got STALKER working for him but not full spectrum. Ordered the coolmaster and that graphics card so a year possibly two is fine and really appreciate the help.
He's just started training as a plasterer by me, so should have plenty of money by the time he needs a new one.
thanks again you're a star.
have a good 2008.
stu.


----------



## TheMatt

No problem. :smile:


----------



## penry

Ok Matt.

Gear came and we had a go setting it up. However we have a problem. Here goes.

PSU unit.

Lead P3. This was a different connection piece to the origional. There were other connectors coming off (peripheral connectors) we used p12 as it was the same fit.
Lead P7.
the same as above. Again used P17 as that did fit.

Lead P1.
This was one piece on the origional but two pieces on the coolmaster. I pluggeg top top 20 pins into top and the 4 underneath to make up the 24 that was on the origional.

Graphic card.
I was a bit perplexed by the instructions but basically it would only fit 1 slot and that matched were the ports came out the back so think this is right. however crossfire seperate piece don't know what to do. it seemed to fit on the graphic card but don't know if the other end needs to go anywhere.(we just connected it to the garaphic card.) also not sure if we need to use external cable that came with it. x1300 and x1600 don't need it as they are newer model it says.

I'm sure i connected everything else right and wrote and drew all connections. When the computer turns on now it just beeps at regular intervals. the dvd draw opens which i'm sure is where P3 attatches but could be wrong.

Any ideas.
cheers stu.

Also any info as to the name of the motherboard if you know.


----------



## penry

Found motherboard pics. http://support.gateway.com/s/MOTHERBD/Intel2/4006194R/4006194Rtc.shtml

graphic card in right place but can't remember putting the grey clip on.

Pci express x1. Didn't put crossfire in here just on the graphic car as it fitted.


----------



## penry

Ok the latest. Checked psu without card. BINGO. So the PSU is fine.

Put the graphic card back in then noticed a place for a lead on it so connected with a spare connection lead off the PSU. The beeping has stopped but the screen stays black. the crossfire connection lead you get with the graphic card seems to be what we need to sort. There are two connection points at the front of the card which fit the crossfire lead. i tried connecting one then both to this but it doesn't work. Where do this connection lead go. there are external leads connecting to the monitor as well if thats the problem. Any help again would be grateful. Although i expect it may be bed time where you are.
cheers stu.


----------



## TheMatt

Not sure which connections are which on the PSU since there isn't really any standard. The 24-pin or 20+4-pin connector needs to be plugged into the 24-pin connector on the motherboard, the 4-pin CPU power connector needs to be plugged into the 4-pin CPU power connector on the motherboard, and the black 6-pin PCIe connector needs to be plugged into the connector on the video card.

What cards are you trying to enable CrossFire on?


----------



## penry

I don't think i can now. Looked into it. I just thought it had to be connected. I started new thread as to where i'm at at the minute. (powercolor 3850 hd 256)

I'm at the stage where i checked psu without card and worked. so it's the card. I got rid of the beeping but only get a black screen. (I think i have to disable old card somehow) 

Is it possible to take these on board cards out? (while i'm at it)

you can here vista start up but the screen is black.
i take it crossfire is for two similar cards not for the ones we have.

so near yet so far.
cheers stu


----------



## TheMatt

When you put a PCIe card in it should automatically disable the onboard video. Check your monitor connection and try both DVI and VGA.

CF is for two similar cards, you are correct.


----------



## penry

we have leads for dvi and vga. it says later cards such as x1300 and x1600 don't need them. should we set them up. otherwise i'm lost with the part you said try dvi and vga. (which won't suprise you)


----------



## TheMatt

Which is your monitor connected to? Double check the monitor connection and try both DVI and VGA connections to the monitor.


----------



## penry

yeah had to connect the monitor to the graphics card. Finally left him playing c.o.d. he's well pleased. Told me to pass on his thanks.

once again cheers (boston)
for your patience and once again have a great new year. hopefully i'll speak to you again.
all the best stu. 
(can't even add the waving smiley. i'm useless)
bye from teesside.


----------



## TheMatt

You're welcome.


----------



## panicrooster

The UBYTE4N is part of the software of a game that requires a "hardware" vertex shader. Many late model video cards have, let's say pixel shader 2.0 or 3.0 and directX and/or the 3d-analyzer can give you (software) vertex shader 2.0 or 3.0, but the newer games, specifically Call of Duty 4 requires a (video card) "hardware vertex shader 2.0". Bottom line is that you can emulate a software vertex shader but when the game requires a hardware vertex shader you can't. Must buy a new video card that has, preferably, built-in vertex shader 3.0 or might as well get the 4.0. You will need it one day, one game, sooner or later.


----------



## penry

After sorting the card and psu unit things seemed ok. However lately the computer has started either hibernating or shutting down the comp at unregular intervals. Seconds from starting it back up to a few minutes. It is accompanied by a repetitive beep. The coolermaster has it's fan opening in a different place to the origional psu so don't know if overheating. we tried running with the case open but my brother said it was still happening. it's his comp.

cheers stu.


----------



## penry

I've been over to see the comp and the graphic card is red hot. about 3/4 secs and you have to take your skin away from it. there are 2 fans. One in the back just above card but almost blowing or sucking over the top of it. The second large coolmaster one in the middle blowing to the side of computer again no where near the card. Don't know if this helps.
cheers stu.


----------



## penry

removed radeon card. Still doing the beep, typing and shut down on it's own accord.
Could the psu be giving out too much power.(although it was fine for a couple of weeks.)
if it's a software problem how do you re format the hard drive to factory settings.

lots of questions but at the moment the only answer is to boot it through the bedroom window.
cheers stu.


----------



## TheMatt

How many times does it beep? Or does it keep doing it? When it does it, does it immediately shut back down or stay on?

Post the temps from SpeedFan and ATiTool using the links from my sig.

Components only draw as much power as they need so the power supply will not put out too much power unless the user manually changes a setting in the BIOS to cause such a thing to happen.


----------



## penry

ok i'll have a go. he's not on the internet so it may take a day or two to sort.

when it beeps it types itself. ie: when entering a password to logon it will beep then dots are where you are supposed to type the password.

the beeps are eratic.(no pattern) it seemed ok in safe mode.

he's thinking of taking it to a shop(more expense)

i'll get back with the results but the comp might not give us time to do them.

also sometimes on the back of the tower act light is green and s/pdif out light is red. goes off and on.
don't know if theres any relevance.

cheers again stu.


----------



## penry

Sorry. The beeps are constant. It will type, shut down or go into hibernate. i don't know if that will effect being able to get the readings.

My comp results. Fan1 5357rpm temp1 32c
fan2 0rpm temp2 52c
HD0 29c

Is the info needed when we try his comp or do you need more. like i say i don't know if we'll have time to get much.

cheers again stu


----------



## TheMatt

Download Prime95 from my sig below and install it. When you open it, select *No* when it asks you to join GIMPS. Then go to *Advanced* > *Torture Test...*. Select *In-Place Large FFTs* and click OK. Let that run for 5mins and then post the readings from SpeedFan and see if it beeps at all.


----------



## penry

OkMatt. Here goes.

Been over tonight. With the graphic card driver uninstalled beeping but not shutting down or hibernating.

Driver installed = Mayhem, Shutting down, hibernating and typing and changing settings on opend programmes(ie language changing when installing) 

ran prime95. You said run for 5 mins. the comp was going off and on all the time through the test. Got up to the 3rd set of tests then ran Speed fan. HDO 40c
core0 33-40c core1 27-35c core2 30-35c 

these had either green tick or blue arrow next to them which i'm guessing is a good thing for the graphics card but a bad thing for diagnosing the computer fault.

is there anything to check his system files are all present. he's not online but i can get programmes over to him.

It's all frustrating. I taped the beeps and video'd the comp doing it's stuff on my phone if theres a way of getting it to you.

Cheers for your efforts again. could you let me know what the chances of you been able to identify the problem. if you think you can fine but if your a bit flummoxed by it all let us know and i'll look at sticking it in a shop.

speak to you soon stu.


----------



## penry

Rang me brother for one last check before bed. core0 had gone to 43c. A red arrow but was dropping back to 40 green arrow and bouncing between the two.

Bed time now so check back tomorrow t time. busy day plastering tomorrow to build up my arms ready to throw this computer out the bedroom window. 
Cheers stu.


----------



## TheMatt

See if you can check in your BIOS to see if the temps from SpeedFan are reliable. If Prime95 seemed to cause the computer to shut down then I suspect it is an overheating problem which can cause all sorts of mayhem.


----------



## penry

The ati driver causing the shutdown. This is making the computer turn off whilst trying to use prime 95. it does the checks but you have to keep starting the computer sometimes after 45 seconds sometimes you don't have time to even see the screen before it hibernates. i'm sure we checked through the bios before. Is that were you click F2on load up and check them in there. I'm sure it was 60c but will check tonight.

07:18 am here so off to work now. Let us know how to check the BIOS.
cheers stu.


----------



## penry

Alright Matt.

Like i said not sure how to check in the bios but had a go entering through F2 on start up.

processor thermal margin 48.00c motherboard temp 37.70c ich temp 68.85 mch temp 66.00c CPU cooling fan 1270 chassis inlet fan 0000 chassis outlet fan 1609.

I went in through hardware monitoring.

cheers stu.

we did try the comp without the new graphics card in but made no difference.


----------



## TheMatt

Try the Catalyst 7.9's because those were stable. If they work also give the 7.11's a shot because those often have better performance than the 7.9's.
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/radeonx-xp.html
http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/previous/radeon/radeonxip-cat79-xp.html


----------



## penry

Matt had a friend tell me to check keyboard. borrowed one from the wifes work. Comp spot on.

Feel like i've wasted your time but we weren't to know. keyboard just about a month old. Gateway computers, Don't touch them with a bargepole.

Cheers again for everything. I've learned a lot over the last couple of weeks.

again sorry it couldn't have been something a little more glamarous.

see you later mate. All the best for 2008 stu.


----------



## TheMatt

No problem. Glad you got it all sorted out.


----------



## penry

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Just one last thing. Could you let me know what are the right temperatures for the graphic card and so on. it did feel quite hot on the outside when i checked. 

Cheers stu


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

That card I would estimate should max out at 70 degrees C, although the maximum rated temperature will probably be higher. Check the temp with ATiTool.


----------



## Citizen Smith

Greetings all.

I have just bought Call of Duty 4 and encountered this error. I am a novice with computers to say the least, so would appreciate some advice.ray:

My laptop is an acer Aspire 1642WLMi. Am i able to solve this problem with my laptop and play the game or am i knackered???:sigh:


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Hi,

I wouldn't expect that laptop to be able to run COD4 since it uses the Integrated GMA900 graphics card which lacks a lot of hardware rendering features and is a low performance card.


----------



## KaZZa

my video card is Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family, tell me please if is this enough to suport Call of Duty 4?


----------



## KaZZa

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


My video card is Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family, can someone tell please if is it enough to support Call of Duty 4?
what do i have to do?

thanks


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

The G33 and G31 use the GMA 3100 which will cause this problem and will not run COD4. The GMA X3000 and X3500 might not have this problem, but even those IGPs would not run COD4 very well.

You can however most likely upgrade your graphics card so that you can run COD4 with good graphics.


----------



## sti man

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Guys I have this problem, any help?

----- Initializing Renderer ----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Attempting 44 kHz 16 bit [Windows default] sound
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 2.0
Vertex shader version is 0.0
Video card or driver doesn't support fullscreen gamma.
Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


I have windows vista also


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

What model computer is this? Do you know what video card you have?


----------



## sti man

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*



TheMatt said:


> What model computer is this? Do you know what video card you have?



------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/16/2008, 21:26:28
Machine name: ABRIONES-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Business (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.071023-1545)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
*System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
System Model: Satellite A135* BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL0
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5200 @ 1.60GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.6GHz
Memory: 2038MB RAM
Page File: 1279MB used, 3010MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode​


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

That laptop has the GMA950 graphics accelerator. It will not be able to play COD4 or other modern games like Crysis or Bioshock.


----------



## SHAMIN123

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

please help me, i want to play my game call of duty 4 but error msg that UBYTE4N vertex data driver or card missing please help me...


----------



## zaknafein72

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Please reply with your computer make/model and specs. Most probably you do not have a dedicated video card and cannot play the game. If you have a desktop you can buy a video card, but if you have a laptop you have integrated graphics and are out of luck. You would need a new computer to play the game.


----------



## givan

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Hi there.

I get the same problem for COD4. I have a new HP laptop and here are the specs.

Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Mobile Report


Report Date: 03/15/2008
Report Time[hr:mm:ss]:	01:27:25
Driver Version: 7.14.10.1322
Operating System: Windows Vista (TM) Home Basic* , (6.0.6000)
Default Language: English
DirectX* Version: 10.0
Physical Memory: 1014 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	251 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	83 MB
Processor: x86 family 6 Model 14 Stepping 12
Processor Speed: 1828 MHZ
Vendor ID: 8086
Device ID: 27AE
Device Revision: 03


* Accelerator Information *

Accelerator in Use: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family
Video BIOS: 1471
Current Graphics Mode:	1280 by 800 True Color (60 Hz)

Do you think it will work or will i need a new card?

Reply back as soon as possible. Thanks


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Sorry, but you can't play COD4 on an Intel GMA card. If that is a laptop then unfortunately you won't be able to upgrade the card either.


----------



## unlimited

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

i have a vista gateway desktop, with 2gb of ram, 400gb of hd and 1.8GHz dual core, why is it that i cannot run cod4. "UBYTE4N vertex" thats the problem.......how can i fix it.


----------



## unlimited

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

do i like need more RAM or a new video card, cuz i opend my tower and the video card slot is free seems like i dont have one?


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

What model Gateway desktop? Do you know what video card?


----------



## unlimited

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

its a GT5468 vista desktop Intel pentium dual core, the video card is a stock Graphics media accelerator 950 it has an open slot for a custom video card tho


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

You will need to upgrade the graphics card (and most likely your power supply as well). Unfortunately for COD4 you will be looking at around a $250 - $300 upgrade for both graphics and PSU.


----------



## Richi9

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Wow Matt you've been quite the help here, I hope you, or anybody else around here would have the time to answer to one more problem.

I'm having the same problem as a lot of people here during CoD4's initialization:
"Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data."

Specs for my notebook computer are as follows:
OS: Windows Vista Business (6.0 build 6000) (32-bit)
Manufacturer: Gateway
System model: Gateway M-6307
BIOS: Rev 1.0
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2330 @ 1.60GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.6GHz
Memory: 2038MB RAM
Page file: 935MB used, 3373MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 10

Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Approx total memory: 358 MB

Strangest thing in my opinion is that previuosly, I had Vista Premium installed, and Call of Duty 4 ran, although it wasn't a pretty sight, it ran. I then installed Vista Business expecting it to run like it used to, but I got the same error message as everyone here.

I have gone to Gateway's site and downloaded all of the latest drivers for everything they currently have available for my laptop model.
The link to the drivers I downloaded is:
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/mydl.asp?tab=MY&os=Windows Vista (32-bit)

I would really appreciate some help. Thanks loads guys!
-Richard.


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Without knowing what driver the notebook came with, It will be hard to find the correct one. At this point if you really want to play COD4, my recommendation would be to reinstall Vista Home Premium using the restore disks that came with the laptop. Then, if you need Vista business, you can simply copy the driver to a CD and when you install Business, reinstall the driver that you copied over to the CD.


----------



## AZNgamer

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

i also have this error could you tell me how to fix it?
my pc specs are:

System:
Microsoft Windows XP
Home Edition
Verision 2002
Service Pack 2

Manufactured and supported by:
Dell
Dell DIMENSION DIM4700
Intel(R)
Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
2.99 GHz,2.49 GB of RAM


----------



## Raffi

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Oh well thats me buggered then....


----------



## callofduty4dion

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*



safaridj said:


> call of duty 4 problem, is there anything i can do
> 
> im havin the same problem if u find out wht to do plz tell me as soon as possible ty


----------



## callofduty4dion

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

im havi the same problem wit the UBYTE4N vertex data. if u find out wt to do plz tell me


----------



## zaknafein72

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

This problem is due to lack of a graphics card. If you have a laptop, then you are out of luck; if you have a pc, you will be able to buy a graphics card to eliminate the problem, but you first must determine whether your expansion slot is PCI, AGP, or PCI Express.


----------



## nickr024

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

i am also having this problem i will post what card i have but can people please advise me on how to do this please ?


----------



## cody1

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Video card or driver doesn't support fullscreen gamma.
Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.
can u fix ?? my video card intel(r) 82945g express chipset family


----------



## cody1

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

call of duty 4 problem, is there anything i can do
intel (R) 82945g express chipset family can u help?




Video card or driver doesn't support fullscreen gamma.
Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.[/QUOTE]


----------



## emosun

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Nope you'll need a better video card.


----------



## bakaranger

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

i have the same problem..it says that it doesnt support the UBYTE4N

Report Date: 05/15/2008
Report Time[hr:mm:ss]:	16:09:46
Driver Version: 6.14.10.4363
Operating System: Windows XP* Professional, Service Pack 2 (5.1.2600)
Default Language: Japanese
DirectX* Version: 9.0
Physical Memory: 1014 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	224 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	31 MB
Processor: x86
Processor Speed: 3000 MHZ
Vendor ID: 8086
Device ID: 2772
Device Revision: 02


this is my driver info i think><
not much of a compwiz


----------



## emosun

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Welcome to tsf. This a laptop?


----------



## bakaranger

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

no its a computer...


----------



## emosun

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Post the make and model of the pc.


----------



## bakaranger

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

wats the make and model >-<
i dont know crap about the computer...my bad


----------



## emosun

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Well , computers are made by companies. And they usually put the name of the company on the front of the computer itself. And sometimes they even put the model of the computer on it too. So what you need to do is look at your computer and post back with what company made it and what model it happens to be.


----------



## anhluan52

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

omg i have a laptop so is there like no way for me to fix this problem? D: dude i mma like cry ahaha i wanna really play COD4


----------



## emosun

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

not really anhluan52


----------



## Lewis_x

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition 
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium D 820, 2800 MHz (14 x 200) 
Motherboard Name Dell Dell DM051 
Motherboard Chipset Intel Lakeport-G i945G 
System Memory 502 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM) 
Video Adapter Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family (224 MB) 
3D Accelerator Intel GMA 950 

I have a Dell Dimension 5150, I don't know if this is all the information I need for this, I also have a budget of around $200, preferably lower if I need a new video card.


----------



## emosun

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Welcome to tsf. You'll also need more ram 512 isn't to great.

Heres some realitively cheap ones that'll work.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2458715&CatId=1654

You can get up to four.

Now as for your vc this has done pretty well for me and the price is right.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3244198&CatId=1826

And a psu to go with it , you'll need a little better one then your stock one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256037

Silverstone make some pretty good quality psu's. And 500w should be good for this setup.


----------



## halo124356

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

I have a HP Pavilion a6212n PC and is keeps saying Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data. when i try to play call of duty 4 any help would be greatly appriciated thank you


----------



## emosun

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Welcome to tsf halo124356 , your pc needs a videocard.


----------



## bingoandboots

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

yeah it wont run because of the video card


----------



## SpEdShaKuR

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

*Hi there guyz.. im so damn disappointed after the installation of COD 4.. normally 128MB graphics is enough.. mine is 256MB.. it doesnt support the game.. it shows the same problem sayin tht UBYTR4N data couldnt be read or something.. can we settle this problem with any drivers?.. can intel 945 chipset supports nvidia driver?..*


----------



## koala

*Re: [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

The 'UBYTE4N vertex data' problem is not about how much graphics memory your computer has. It's a feature supported by graphics cards, not onboard. Time for an upgrade. *This website* will scan your computer and tell you which of your components are not good enough for CoD4.


----------

